# 37 Colson 20" Double BarJuvenille Bicycle



## Steve K (Jan 9, 2012)

Just picked up this little skip tooth, prewar Colson bicycle tonight. Didn't pay much. Found her on Craigslist locally, but by the time I got there it was pretty dark and all we had was an overhead light to see the details. ( My initial pictures as a result are not the best and I had to take them inside in my storage area due to the weather...and hide it from my wife :o)I think she's a little cutie. (both wife and bike... Serial number on bike is: 7H1483. (I guess that would be 1937)...
Rims/tires are pretty much shot. The frame and fenders have significant surface rust. However, I took a few minutes and started to "rub it out", with some 0000 steel wool and WD-40 and the blue paint looks like it is coming back.  Has original badge, pedals, and grips. Seat looks original as well and just needs to be cleaned and conditioned. 
Need to find some suitable 20 inch rims and tires/tubes and she will make for a pretty cool little bike.  Gotta luv that frame design.
The guy I bought it from said it had been put up in a shed for over 60 years.
Enjoy...
Steve K - Greensboro, NC


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool loop tail!


----------



## robertc (Jan 9, 2012)

Steve,

That is a cute little bike which looks like it's in great original condition. I know you will give her a better home than that old shed. That is of course your wife don't throw you and the bike out in the cold. 

I just saw the add on the C list, you did get a deal even if you paid the asking price.

By the way Steve, I think you may need to seek medical help for that bug that bit you, it must still be attached.

Robert


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 9, 2012)

*Nice Bike!*

I love the baby ballooners. That bike is in overall nice shape. I would definately save & restore those rims, they are not that bad.
I had a set of rims way worse, & I restored them to show quality on my '51 Color Flow ( Before & after pictures are attached).
 Anyway, good luck with your new bike!................Wayne


----------



## Steve K (Jan 10, 2012)

*37 Colson*

Wayne...I will take your advice and see what I've got when I remove the tires. They are pretty crusty, but all the spokes are there and at initial glance are pretty firm. Great looking job on the Color Flow rims!!!

Robert...You are correct, I've been bit. I thought at the asking price and pictures that it would be worth the 40 mile drive to at least check it out... I was glad it looked even better at home in the light of my storage room, but it is still going to take some elbow grease. I'll be bringing it to Reidsville in the spring.

Ohdeebee...It was the frame design that caught my eye as well. Just seems to flow together.


More pictures will be posted once I get it out into the sunshine.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice to see another little bicycle rescued by someone who appreciates what it is. I figure if classic bike collectors don't save some of these smaller, well made, bikes for future generations, who will? This one still has a lot going for it! 

Dave


----------



## Steve K (Feb 12, 2012)

*37 Colson Before and After Pictures*

A lot of elbow grease, WD-40, Whink Rust Stain remover, 0000 Steel wool, new tires & tubes and a couple glasses of wine and here is where I am.
Still has a ways to go, but it is coming together nicely. (Even my bride commented that she actually likes this little bicycle). Learned one lesson...The paint over welds does not adhere as it does over non-welded metal when you are trying to rub the rust out.
The front rim was 100% rust,(very crusty), rear rim was more surface rust than total crusty. That darn front rim took over 4 hours to get down to basically metal. (There was no chrome left)
I'll be bringing cute this little Colson bike to the Swap Meet in Eden in two weeks. NFS...just for show and fun. (The hand crank horn on the after pics was an add on)
Steve K


----------



## ratina (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow that cleaned up nice! Great looking bike!


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Steve 
Very good job on the Colson makes a good addition to your every going collection. I bet its getting crowded in the house. I would be happy to find a place for a couple of them.(haha)
Tony


----------



## Steve K (Feb 12, 2012)

*37 Colson*

Thanks for the comments ratina and Tony. 
I also learned that the pin-striping is also prone to coming off if one applies too much effort and chemicals.:o
Tony, BTW...I am building a new "larger" shed in the back yard to handle the growing herd. Currently have bicycles in 2 bedrooms, living room, sun room, bonus room, furnace room as well as 3 in the small shed outside. Good thing my wife does appreciate the look of cool old bicycles.
Will be bringing a couple to sell at the Eden. show.
Steve K


----------



## fatbike (Feb 12, 2012)

You did a great job on that junior Colson. I like it!


----------



## robertc (Feb 13, 2012)

*Wow*

Steve, 
Wonderful clean up job and to be honest I'm surprised that she polished up this nice from the before photos. You brought that little girl back to life. She is a beauty. Looking forward to see you and the bike in Eden.
Robert


----------

